# Sandusky bay catfish tournament



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Just a reminder to everyone, july 7 shelby street boat ramp ,100 entry. 1000 first place. Check out ohiocatguideservice.com
Pre registration will start june 22 at 8 am, to get early boat number. First twenty will get free boat launch pass for ramp
Call Skip. 330-671-1559


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking for a big turnout for this one. We will be there for sure.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Site is up and ready for registration friday at 8am. Entry is $100 pre reg . $125.00 day of event and $25.00 for big fish. Please do not sign up before 8 am friday. This is to give everyone a fair chance at launch numbers
Go to www.ohiocatguideservice.com to check out rules and to register


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Bruce Cole and myself prefished yesterday caught alot of cats biggest was just over 12 pounds. My son lost a bigger one at the boat. Great day of fishing except for the heat and jet skis. See you guys on the 7th.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

results and how many teams showed up?


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

Katfishkevin1 said:


> Looking for a big turnout for this one. We will be there for sure.


apparently there wasn't since i haven't seen any results posted


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I keep checking and havent seen any results here either, would like to see them as were thinking of making the next tourney up there. 

Salmonid


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Only 10 teams show up. Winning weight I believe as 59 pounds. 
Twisted Whiskerz tournament last Sat had 35 teams weighing in a total of approx 1400 pounds winning weight was 6 fish 64.86 lbs. Big Fish was 15.96


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

Katfishkevin1 said:


> Only 10 teams show up. Winning weight I believe as 59 pounds.
> Twisted Whiskerz tournament last Sat had 35 teams weighing in a total of approx 1400 pounds winning weight was 6 fish 64.86 lbs. Big Fish was 15.96


thanks, only 10 teams might have been the $125 entry fee


----------

